# Good enough headphones ~1.5k



## r19 (Jan 16, 2015)

Need something to use with my pc. Don't use mic right now so not sure if I should settle for a poorer headset for that. Not really experienced about sound quality or a music buff but it should be 'good enough' for a normal person and have dimnishing returns. Nowadays mostly listen to some  game ost's and some songs sometimes if I feel like it. Don't play games. Clarity should be good for normal  purposes. Also it should not break up easily, have a good length cord and not be made of leather.

Thinking of getting Sony MDR-XB400 or Philips SHL 3300. Or may try in ear if its better.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 16, 2015)

Philips SHL 3300 is very capable headphone but not really comfortable for long use. 

If you want headphone strictly for home use with the PC & no mic then get Philips SHP2700 eyes closed.

Buy Philips SHP2700/97 Over-Ear Stereo Headphone (Gray) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

You can also look out for philips SHP2500 & SHP2000 in lesser budget. 
For headphone with mic philips SHM1900
Philips SHM1900/93 Over-Ear PC Headset: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

Pick shl3300 any day if you are not going to use it for more than 3 hours in one use. I recently bought those and they are best when compared to others on the list.
Or else 2700 is good


----------



## r19 (Jan 17, 2015)

I visited Nehru Place today but the headphone prices there were worse than Amazon/Flipkart..



> Pick shl3300 any day if you are not going to use it for more than 3 hours in one use. I recently bought those and they are best when compared to others on the list.
> Or else 2700 is good



I don't wear them more than 1hr most of the time. The thing I'm confused about is whether I should go with closed headphone since I will only use them at home. They have poor sound stage? I'm also considering Samson 850. Or maybe i should just get the 2700 and upgrade after few months(destroyed previous phone)

I haven't experienced good headphones and am inexperienced about sound in general so I'll rely on you guys.. To put into perspective, I have a good 11k monitor and would like to get a headset of that standard someday.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

If you are into sr850 it is a great buy. It is better than any other stated above.


----------



## r19 (Jan 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> If you are into sr850 it is a great buy. It is better than any other stated above.


I can't find the headphone anywhere now  A shame since it seems to be have been retailing at ~50rs/$ compared to US prices. Please tell if you know if it's available anywhere, else I'll buy the cheaper phillips.

As an aside I tested some phones with a mobile phone(though insisted for a pc) and the didn't sound very good. Perhaps because no amplifier.

Edi: what's this mean? just curios.


> WARNING: This product contains Chemicals, including DEHP, known to the State of California to cause birth defects and other reproductive harm.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jan 18, 2015)

Buy Sennheiser HD 202 II Professional Over-Ear Headphone (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

I use hd 202 ii they are good for the price


----------



## sandynator (Jan 18, 2015)

Samson SR 850 are almost unavailable. It may be bass light & bright for many ppl. In some songs I do feel its bit bright for my taste. Moreover the pleather pads are not too comfortable[Sweaty & hot] for long hours & you will have to adjust it after 30 mins. Finally I can neglect all those cons as SQ is amazing.

If interested in samson SR850 contact distributor
Rivera Digitec
022-24984512 


If you can really increase the budget to 2600 rupees then get Samson SR950 [close ended with velour pads for comfort]
Buy Samson SR950 Studio Headphones - Closed - DelhiSoundStore.com

Else 
Philips SHP 2700[If I remember correctly they may be bass light compared to SHP2500] which I mentioned earlier from amazon 

You can also get Philips SHP 2000/2500 around 500-700 rupees & save up for something better.

BTW Philips SHL 3300 is good if you are ready to neglect some comfort & on the ears part.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2015)

r19 said:


> I can't find the headphone anywhere now  A shame since it seems to be have been retailing at ~50rs/$ compared to US prices. Please tell if you know if it's available anywhere, else I'll buy the cheaper phillips.
> 
> As an aside I tested some phones with a mobile phone(though insisted for a pc) and the didn't sound very good. Perhaps because no amplifier.
> 
> Edi: what's this mean? just curios.



The manufacturer has to admit every harm the device can potentially cause you in the state of California and Texas. So they will state every thing a word of advice never read the mobile disclosure or else you will never use mobile again. 
Now regarding the headphone you should get 3300 if you do not intend to use it for long duration and also without burning and amplifier they ain't going to sound great.


----------



## r19 (Jan 19, 2015)

> Now regarding the headphone you should get 3300 if you do not intend to use it for long duration and also without burning and amplifier they ain't going to sound great.





> Samson SR 850 are almost unavailable. It may be bass light & bright for many ppl. In some songs I do feel its bit bright for my taste. Moreover the pleather pads are not too comfortable[Sweaty & hot] for long hours & you will have to adjust it after 30 mins. Finally I can neglect all those cons as SQ is amazing.
> 
> If interested in samson SR850 contact distributor
> Rivera Digitec
> ...



I had gone to that store before but both SR850 and 950 aren't available. SR950 is avaible for Rs 2800 in another store though. Seriously considering getting SR950 since it would be a one time investment and I do spend time listening. But need bit more justification..
> I am a bit worried about stuff like the cord getting harmed. It should be able to be repaired without compromising on the quality right? 
>A lot of headphone market seems to be due to placebo effect,shilling and bias. But I don't think so many people would want to waste money and quality does seem better. But I don't know when returns really diminish. Was browsing through head-fi. Interesting stuff(can't register their as capcha keeps reloading)
>Are the SR950's comfy? Saw a review that the adjustable design wasn't good but it was only neg review due to design.


----------



## r19 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ignore my last post.
Decided to order the Sr950 after doing some more research. Ordered it from snapdeal as it was the only major seller were it was available  and there was the option of CoD. Reading various negative reviews of snapdeal and regretting it a bit now. The shipper is Delhivery. Standard delivery is supposed to be 4 days but now it's updated to upto 8 days. I hope it is properly cushioned and not damaged while coming. Shouldn't be as it is the state as it was coming from China? 

Might have been better if I ordered it from bajaoo.Would have had it by now. Ordered a philips she3590 in ear for mom too which seems to have arrived here.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

r19 said:


> Ignore my last post.
> Decided to order the Sr950 after doing some more research. Ordered it from snapdeal as it was the only major seller were it was available  and there was the option of CoD. Reading various negative reviews of snapdeal and regretting it a bit now. The shipper is Delhivery. Standard delivery is supposed to be 4 days but now it's updated to upto 8 days. I hope it is properly cushioned and not damaged while coming. Shouldn't be as it is the state as it was coming from China?
> 
> Might have been better if I ordered it from bajaoo.Would have had it by now. Ordered a philips she3590 in ear for mom too which seems to have arrived here.



Hey do post a feedback once you got those.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 23, 2015)

r19 said:


> Ignore my last post.
> Decided to order the Sr950 after doing some more research. Ordered it from snapdeal as it was the only major seller were it was available  and there was the option of CoD. Reading various negative reviews of snapdeal and regretting it a bit now. The shipper is Delhivery. Standard delivery is supposed to be 4 days but now it's updated to upto 8 days. I hope it is properly cushioned and not damaged while coming. Shouldn't be as it is the state as it was coming from China?
> 
> Might have been better if I ordered it from bajaoo.Would have had it by now. Ordered a philips she3590 in ear for mom too which seems to have arrived here.


Do not worry the distributor Rivera DigiTech only sells on snapdeal.

BTW sr950 will be comfortable compared to sr850 due to velour pads
Good decision do let us know your impressions.
It will be easy to drive too from PC but later try to get some amp.


----------



## r19 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I couldn't find the sr850 anywhere and could only find the sr950 in few places. Plus there was the problem of comfort and pleather should have caused sweat in Summers. I'll review them when I receive them though I won't have much to compare to.




sandynator said:


> Do not worry the distributor Rivera DigiTech only sells on snapdeal.


The seller is listed as 'Digital Music' and its shipping from Gujarat though I can't find anything while searching with that term. Is this Rivera Digitech only?


----------



## sandynator (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes!! it from daman they have their warehouse & in Mumbai corporate office.


----------

